# Not so easy share



## kattwoman (May 7, 2009)

:upset:This is one frustrating camera. I rescued it in a pawn shop when some kids couldn't get it out. It had nothing with it, just the camera. Problem is I can't find a cord for it to link to my computer. I put a disk in and bought a disk reader. That works fine, but there are pictures in the camera's memory that I can't get to go to the disk. My brother dinked around with it and got the pictures copied to the disk. The same pictures were on the disk and in the camera memory. So I got the pictures off the disk fine, and deleted the same ones out of the camera. But now I can't get the remaining pictures into my computer. I tried dinking around with the menus, but my brother doesn't remember what he did to get them on the disk. I bought a supposed station thing, but it doesn't work either--doesn't even have a plug in. There's supposed to be another part. Can anyone help? Whoops, forgot, this is a Kodak Easy Share C743 :4-dontkno


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Katt - welcome to TSF. :wave: We're glad you found us. 

You probably need to download the Kodak software to get it to work exactly like they intended. HERE'S A LINK to the Kodak site. You can also download the manual from there.

Regarding the camera-to-usb cable, unless its a special one, you can buy them at almost any electronics store. Just bring the camera in with you so you can make sure its the correct one. Then load the Kodak software to your computer. Turn off the camera and connect it using the new cable. Then turn it oon. The software should open and being to download the pictures from both the internal memory and the card.. 

Now you can wipe everything from the memory. As with most digital cameras, its best to format the card in the camera. 

Good luck.


----------



## kattwoman (May 7, 2009)

I've tried that. Can't find anything that fits. The one I found that seemed to be the same shape and size, wouldn't plug in because the plastic housing was too thick. I would have had to whittle it down, then if it didn't work, it couldn't be returned. It was even a Kodak product. Grrrrr! Thanks for the tip though.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Your other option is to tell the camera to save everything to the memory card and use an external card reader that's hooked directly to your PC. Heck, your computer may already have the card reader build in. Then there'd be no reason for the cable. Just shoot, fill up the card, download them to your PC, delete from card, lather, rinse, repeat...that's how I do it. I've never hooked my DSLR to my computer.


----------



## kattwoman (May 7, 2009)

I thought my brother did that, but it still goes back to filling up the internal memory. That leaves the movie option out. I think there's a movie option. Anyway, I'm studying the manual right now. I managed to copy the internal memory onto the disk and got them onto my computer. Yay! Got a great shot of a hen who adopted a litter of kittens and sits on them. I'd love to get some footage of the momcat battling the hen for feeding rights.

By the way, I agree with your signature. Heehee. Makes getting older more fun on many levels. Don't forget, if you stagger a bit, you can blame it on poor balance.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

kattwoman - we have kodak digital cameras at the school I teach at -not my decision I must say - we bought new cameras every year for three years building resources up and wouldn't you know it, each new model came with a different USB cable the cable plug & camera socket were different shapes on each year's models - so much for compatability :sigh:
I agree with yustr - bypass the USB option and use card readers - much faster and more efficient :grin:
Should be a setting on your camera in the menu to tell camera to use the card not the internal memory - I think it's in Setup menu.


----------



## kattwoman (May 7, 2009)

Woo-hoo! I went out and snapped sa few shots around the property today. Guess what! They all went to the disk and not the internal memory! And they came out great! Thanks for all your help. Problem solved!


----------

